# My Pigeon Laid an egg, what do I do?



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

My pigeon laid an egg today on the bottom of the cage. What do I do? I did move the egg to a shoe box with cotton balls, are cotton balls okay for nesting material? I did not directly touch the egg (used a plastic bag) but I did touch the cotton balls. Will she abandon the egg? I've never had a bird breed before and actually thought I had two male pigeons!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would leave it in the shoe box and see if they use it for nest, they usually lay a second 45 or so hours after the first one, if you give them hay or straw they may use that as nesting material. You can use fake eggs for the pair to sit if you have a true pair there. Letting them sit fakes gives them time to reabsorb calcium from making the eggs, if the eggs are taken away they lay again too soon and use up calcium stores. If this is her first egg, sometimes they only lay one. If they do not sit these then it's because they are young and have not gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it depends if you want babies or not. If you don't I would advise you do what spirit wings said.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Worried*

Ever since I moved the egg she hasn't sat on it, it's been a few hours. What does that mean? I hope I didn't make her abandon it. Thank you both for responding to my post.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I would leave it in the shoe box and see if they use it for nest, they usually lay a second 45 or so hours after the first one, if you give them hay or straw they may use that as nesting material. You can use fake eggs for the pair to sit if you have a true pair there. Letting them sit fakes gives them time to reabsorb calcium from making the eggs, if the eggs are taken away they lay again too soon and use up calcium stores. If this is her first egg, sometimes they only lay one. If they do not sit these then it's because they are young and have not gotten the hang of it yet.


I gave them hay as suggested. I'm not sure if this is her first egg, I'm not even sure how old she is. Both pigeons were rescued. The grey one has a broken wing, I've only had him for about 3 wks. found him at the end of my cul-de-sac where he was sitting for about a week before I decided to intervene. The white one I've had for a little over a year and found her under an outside staircase, brought her in because we have lots of stray cats around and they would have gotten her for sure. Both are very tame, no parasites except a little lice which I've been treating. I'm thinking there is a breeder close by and they keep escaping. The grey pigeon is a racer, not sure what kind of pigeon the white one is.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> I think it depends if you want babies or not. If you don't I would advise you do what spirit wings said.


I wasn't planning on them having babies, but since it's happening I'm trying to find out as much information as I can, lol.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

If there is only the one egg at the moment then its possible she wont sit till the other is laid. 
You do not have to worry about touching the egg, that will not cause her to abandon it, but if you have moved the egg too far away from its original point, or changed the surroundings too much, she may well decide to abandon and not lay a second egg.
Rather than cotton balls in the nest, leave some small twigs nearby or even some shredded paper. They normally love to gather it and form a nest themselves (although some do have poor ideas of what a nest should be like lol)


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Quazar said:


> If there is only the one egg at the moment then its possible she wont sit till the other is laid.
> You do not have to worry about touching the egg, that will not cause her to abandon it, but if you have moved the egg too far away from its original point, or changed the surroundings too much, she may well decide to abandon and not lay a second egg.
> Rather than cotton balls in the nest, leave some small twigs nearby or even some shredded paper. They normally love to gather it and form a nest themselves (although some do have poor ideas of what a nest should be like lol)



There is only one egg right now. I placed the shoe box in the exact same place she laid the egg at the bottom of the cage and did give them some hay, but I'm still afraid to move the egg again and I'd have too in order to remove the cotton balls. The male was sitting on the egg for a while and the cotton balls were getting stuck to his feet so I think after a couple days I will take them out lol, then he went up onto the roosting ledge and fell asleep. The female seems like she's standing guard over the egg, she tries to attack me if I attempt to pet her. How long can they leave the egg unattended?


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

The little egg my pigeon laid


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is normal for them to hover over the first egg, they usually incubate when the second is layed, if you are going to remove the cotton it would be best to do that now before she layes the second as she will be on the nest at that point, he helps sit them too usually about mid morning or early afternoon, then she goes back to it in the evening or late afternoon, it just depends on your birds. You will have to think ahead if you let them hatch, you can get two more pigeons that need space and mates of their own within this year,they mature at about 6 months of age and start wanting a mate, the cock of the pair you have now will see them as intruders or competion at that point and will not want them in with him and his mate. Because you do have a pair you will have to use fake eggs at some point, or boil their real ones and let them sit those, fakes are easier to use. Google pigeon supply and there will be a few sights to choose from to find all the things you will need for your pets. Good luck!, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, definitely get rid of the cotton balls. Just take the egg out, put in some straw, and replace the egg. They will get all caught up with the cotton, and the babies claws will get caught in it. Your handling the egg will not make them abandon it.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, so since the last time I've been here my pigeons have had 5 unsuccessful clutches, but today their 6th clutch proved to be a success! Now I need to know if there is anything special I should be feeding my pigeons as they raise their babies? All answers are appreciated!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww the baby is SO ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!

You really have to think about the long run. What are you going to do with the baby when he/she grows up? You certainly can't abandon them or let them fly out into the wild, because they're domestic. Are you willing and able to provide a loft for them? The grown babies would need mates, and soon they may reproduce too.

You have to think about these things before allowing the eggs to hatch so I truly hope you've weighed your options already.

OK, back to the question. I don't think there are anything 'special' that needs to be fed to the parents. If you're using proper pigeon grains, that should be sufficient with all the nutrients covered.

Just make sure the parents have plenty of calcium (grit) so they can transfer that to the baby to develop good bones. 

Also, can you put scrunched paper towels under the babies? A slippery surface like that plastic bucket may result in splay legs. Can you make the nest more comfortable?

Do keep us posted on the baby's progress! What a little cutie!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute, but you are going to have to make a nest for him. Pile up straw under him and the egg, so that it is soft, and they have something to grab with their feet, or they will end up with splayed leg, where the leg goes out to the side, and they will never be able to walk. Keeping them on a hard or slippery surface is the worst thing for them. I know you were afraid to move the eggs, but you should have put them in a nest bowl filled with straw. Putting a pile of straw under them now shouldn't bother anything.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

I give them hay daily for nesting material, there is usually newspaper covering the bottom of the cage, the parents move it around. I didn't know that about "splayed-leg", very good to know, thank you!


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

I do want to allow the babies to fly free during the day, and come back at night to nest and feed. Is this a good idea? I haven't allowed the parents to fly free because I'm afraid of predators and of them becoming riddled with parasites. Also, will allowing them to free fly attract other pigeons to my house?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you don't want the parents to fly free for the reasons you stated, then why would you want their offspring to fly free? If you do not have the room for them then give the parent birds fake eggs to sit. too late for this one though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Instead of giving them nesting material to take at their will, Just build a nest and put the eggs on it.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Six days old today. I call them Thing One and Thing Two. Decided not to let them free fly, too precious.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Momma Bird (White) & Poppa Bird (Gray)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

The babies are 12 days old now. The white one did indeed get splayed leg. I started correcting it about two days ago and it seems to be working well, she's a little weaker than the little gray one but she's starting to stand and hobble around now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you correcting the splayed leg? They're very cute.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm using waterproof medical adhesive tape. It doesn't seem like I'll have to use it for long either. I think a few more days should do it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The leg needs to be pulled in more, so it's not able to go out or back. The foot is still going outward. Waterproof medical tape will be hard on his skin when you take it off. Maybe you can use self-adhesive bandage, or wrap legs in gauze before applying the tape. Does he usually pull the leg back like that? At any rate, the tape should be shortened. Glad you caught it early. Much easier to fix that way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a thread on how a member wrapped her birds legs, and how it turned out. The last way she did it would be good for you to try.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/splayed-leg-hip-60568-4.html


----------



## Ioannis1999 (Jul 6, 2013)

Our Iranian high flyers hatched there egg yesterday and its so cute


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> The leg needs to be pulled in more, so it's not able to go out or back. The foot is still going outward. Waterproof medical tape will be hard on his skin when you take it off. Maybe you can use self-adhesive bandage, or wrap legs in gauze before applying the tape. Does he usually pull the leg back like that? At any rate, the tape should be shortened. Glad you caught it early. Much easier to fix that way.


Thank you for the advice! The link was very helpful.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Ioannis1999 said:


> Our Iranian high flyers hatched there egg yesterday and its so cute


Photos?


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

I have finally come up with a couple of names for them! Since I'm unsure of genders I've given them unisex names. I thought Falcon & Phoenix fit them well. The little gray one is Falcon and the little white one is Phoenix.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

If someone could direct me to a thread on how to determine the gender of a baby pigeon that would be awesome!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no way to be sure. Without a DNA test, it's guesswork. As they grow, you can get an idea by their behavior, but even then, people have been wrong.


----------



## Ioannis1999 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Gender*

Also if you want to find out there gender the shape of there head works but it is not 100% positive that its right. But thre is another way by looking at there butts......

http://www.pigeonmania.com/sexing-pigeon-babies-squab-male-or-female/


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I have done this several times and they always go back to the egg. Best thing to do is leave them alone


----------



## Ioannis1999 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have another question if you crossbreed a donek with a Persian high flyer what happens?


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

The babies are 25 days old tomorrow. At what age are pigeons usually weaned? I'm allowing the parents to wean them naturally, but should I help the process along? I've been laying out seed and water for the babies to test out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always keep food and water in small crocks in the nest box when there are babies. They watch the parents eating and drinking and they learn faster. I wouldn't interfere. They'll learn in due time.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

So, it's been about six months, both of my babies turned out to be girls. Every time one lays a clutch, the other follows shortly.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Phoenix, six months old. This was the one with splayed legs, problem solved, thanks to everyone who gave me advice.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Falcon, six months, she is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're beautiful.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you! =)


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Outside pecking rocks and soaking up sun, supervised of course.*










*The Babies are all Grown Up*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're very pretty. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

sit on it for 18-21 days


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

Best thing to do is leave them alone with parents ...and best of luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Danny Donek said:


> sit on it for 18-21 days



Stupid answer


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*They're Hatching!*

My pigeons second clutch, they're pecking their way into the world right now as I type this. 
Should have some babies very soon. The last two were both female, here's hoping for some males! 
This time should be easier because we are all better prepared. 
Thanks again to everyone who helped me out with the first two.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wish you luck with them. Let us know how it goes, with pictures, of course!


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Meet Griffin and Harper, one week old.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Awww, squabs are looking so cute enjoying their sleep.

Nice to see your pigeon family in the previous pics too Liddy. Do you often let them out in open to pick around?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Two Weeks Old, Griffin and Harper*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey, they're looking great. So cute at that age, aren't they?


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I really like the photos!


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

*great*

they're looking great


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow! This time the color of squabs look interesting


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This is funny! you oringinally said you did not want them to have hatchlings..lol.. you have the fever now my friend. cute birds, just be aware that these birds will be related and interbreeding can be unheathy at some point.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> This is funny! you oringinally said you did not want them to have hatchlings..lol.. you have the fever now my friend. cute birds, just be aware that these birds will be related and interbreeding can be unheathy at some point.


This will be the last clutch, six pigeons is enough, anymore and I don't think I could handle it. Although I would like to see how many colors my two breeders can mix and match, lol. And the little ones are so cute, it's fun watching them grow. They grow so fast you can almost see them getting bigger right before your eyes.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Sad Day*

I have very sad news to report. Snow (momma bird) was killed by crows yesterday. I had let them out to get some sun (supervised) 
and as I was corralling them back into the garage she flew around the block. I finished gathering the other three into the garage and 
went to search for her, as I turned the corner on our block I found her body laying on the side of the road, the crows had taken her head. 
Five minutes was all it took so I think they (the crows) must have been watching us. I've been beating myself up over it ever since. 

My question is, will the male still take care of the squabs without his mate around to help? Or should I help him out? I've felt their crops 
and they are empty, and I've only seen him feed them once since she's been gone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is why you never let birds out that are raising babies. If something happens to one of them, the other may not finish raising the babies and you will have to hand feed them. The fact that you are supervising doesn't matter, as they can fly off where you can't supervise. You should always wait till the babies are weaned. Not worth it.
You will have to watch them and take over if he doesn't feed enough. Why do you think it was crows?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Liddy.

The cock will keep feeding the young but he may not be able to feed both the squabs satisfactorily on his own so keep checking the squabs' crops if they're fed properly and regularly. Supplement their feed by hand feeding them until they wean


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Jass SamOplay said:


> So sorry to hear this Liddy.
> 
> The cock will keep feeding the young but he may not be able to feed both the squabs satisfactorily on his own so keep checking the squabs' crops if they're fed properly and regularly. Supplement their feed by hand feeding them until they wean



Thank you Jass, that is what I feel I'm going to have to do.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> That is why you never let birds out that are raising babies. If something happens to one of them, the other may not finish raising the babies and you will have to hand feed them. The fact that you are supervising doesn't matter, as they can fly off where you can't supervise. You should always wait till the babies are weaned. Not worth it.
> You will have to watch them and take over if he doesn't feed enough. Why do you think it was crows?


They aren't going outside without a cage anymore period. I'm still not over it, been depressed all day. I know it was the crows because I saw them fly away from the area where her body was right before I turned the corner, they circled above the scene for hours after I removed her body.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can try to wean them early at a few weeks old. Start with defrosted peas which have been thawed and warmed. Hold them on you lap and against your body, and open the beak. Put in a pea and let them close their beak and swallow. Then leave some with them after you have fed them a few times, and they may learn to pick them up on their own. The sooner you get them weaned, it will help.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Griffin and Harper (3 weeks)*


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You can try to wean them early at a few weeks old. Start with defrosted peas which have been thawed and warmed. Hold them on you lap and against your body, and open the beak. Put in a pea and let them close their beak and swallow. Then leave some with them after you have fed them a few times, and they may learn to pick them up on their own. The sooner you get them weaned, it will help.


The daddy bird is taking better care of them now. He is still in mourning, but he isn't looking around for his mate anymore like he was, it's so sad. I have been helping by giving the squabs a few CCs (or until their crops are filled) of Kaytee Exact with a syringe once a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's good. You can get him another mate once they are on their own.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Good to hear Cock is taking care of the squabs. Good dad!

Griffin and Harper are looking so lovely. One of them has red color this time. A new color this time.
Enjoy them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are looking very cute there. Keep the seed and water where they will see Dad eating and drinking and they will learn sooner.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Griffin (one month)*


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Harper (one month)*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Very cute!!!
Thanx for sharing. Their father and You have done a great job caring for them. Enjoy'em.


----------



## The Unicorn Hunter (May 7, 2014)

LiddyARA said:


> I have very sad news to report. Snow (momma bird) was killed by crows yesterday. I had let them out to get some sun (supervised)
> and as I was corralling them back into the garage she flew around the block. I finished gathering the other three into the garage and
> went to search for her, as I turned the corner on our block I found her body laying on the side of the road, the crows had taken her head.
> Five minutes was all it took so I think they (the crows) must have been watching us. I've been beating myself up over it ever since.
> ...



That's awful! I'm going to cry. :'( Hopefully the male will take care of the squabs!


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

Just a quick update, everything is well, the babies have grown and the poppa bird is doing well.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Harper (two months)*

*MALE*


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

*Griffin (two months)*

*FEMALE*


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

The bond with these two is a lot stronger than with the first two (Phoenix & Falcon) I think because I fed them for those few days after I lost Snow. Griffin likes to sit on my shoulder while I'm cleaning out their coops, Harper usually follows her. She has a curious little personality just like her momma did. And, she's so tiny compared to the others! I call her my pocket pigeon.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

They look nice!
I see, Harpers' wings clipped?


----------

